# New to growing, 2 plants



## TonyGFishing (Aug 31, 2021)

Hello All,

Hope all is well,  wondering if i could get some tips on nutes...i have yet to add anything to them,  these were gifted to me when they were vegitsting and figured lets make them happier...they are now in flowering..

Thank you


----------



## Oldbay (Sep 1, 2021)

They are looking healthy and well into flower. I wouldn’t go over the top with feeding as you may end up messing with a good thing. A good compost tea or top dressing may carry you through just fine. Other than that we would have to know what soil and amendments/nutes you already have in play.


----------



## TonyGFishing (Sep 1, 2021)

Oldbay said:


> They are looking healthy and well into flower. I wouldn’t go over the top with feeding as you may end up messing with a good thing. A good compost tea or top dressing may carry you through just fine. Other than that we would have to know what soil and amendments/nutes you already have in play.



Thanks for the reply much appreciated, i actually just top dressed it yesterday...with the pictured, thoughts.


----------



## Cannagrammy (Sep 1, 2021)

I also used the langbeinite but instead of bone meal I used bird guano.  I top dressed about 3 weeks ago. 

I unfortunately have no idea how long either take to become available to plants in soil, so I can't really help you, sorry.


----------



## TonyGFishing (Sep 1, 2021)

Cannagrammy said:


> I also used the langbeinite but instead of bone meal I used bird guano.  I top dressed about 3 weeks ago.
> 
> I unfortunately have no idea how long either take to become available to plants in soil, so I can't really help you, sorry.



How are your plants doing, any change in those weeks and thank your for the reply!


----------



## Cannagrammy (Sep 1, 2021)

You're very welcome and yes, a lot of changes but I expected the flowering to begin so that's why I did it.  My plants seem happy and no deficiencies, except the one that keeps having pH fluctuations.   I actually think I have watered that one too much,  oops. Lol

These plants finally made it into this hoop house mid July, lol,  why they aren't bigger.


----------



## Cannagrammy (Sep 1, 2021)

@ROSTERMAN this is the picture I tried sending you.   I downsized it.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 1, 2021)

Cannagrammy said:


> @ROSTERMAN this is the picture I tried sending you.   I downsized it.


Looking Great CM. Nice Job


----------



## Cannagrammy (Sep 1, 2021)

Thanks.   This is actually my first outdoor grow.


----------



## TonyGFishing (Sep 1, 2021)

Cannagrammy said:


> You're very welcome and yes, a lot of changes but I expected the flowering to begin so that's why I did it.  My plants seem happy and no deficiencies, except the one that keeps having pH fluctuations.   I actually think I have watered that one too much,  oops. Lol
> 
> These plants finally made it into this hoop house mid July, lol,  why they aren't bigger.
> 
> View attachment 277860


Awesomeness! Looks great...beautiful setup nice and roomie....


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 2, 2021)

Looking good Grammy.


----------



## Cannapoop (Sep 28, 2021)

When a seed enters an environment with enough moisture, it will increase in size and slowly break out of its shell. A seedling or germ forms from which roots will emerge, helping the baby plant absorb nutrients from the soil. Seeds naturally develop roots facing down and stems stretching upward, allowing the young cannabis plant to simultaneously feed off light and earth.


----------



## pute (Sep 28, 2021)

Thanks for the info.   So,are you popping seeds?


----------

